# January 2016 Book Count



## Maxx

January 2016

1.  Career of Evil (audiobook) as of 1/1/16 on page 249, completed 1/9/16, 248 pages read
2.  Bone Gap (audiobook) began 1/9/16, completed 1/23/16, 368 pages read
3.  Euphoria (audiobook) began 1/23/16, completed 1/31/16, 288 pages read

Pages read in January 2016:  904
Books read in January 2016:  3
Pages read in 2016:  904
Books read in 2016:  3


----------



## chipotle

January 2016

1. The Guest Cottage by Nancy Thayer - ***
2. The Girls of Mischief Bay by Susan Mallery - ***
3. Brown-Eyed Girl by Lisa Kleypas - **
4. Cold-Hearted Rake by Lisa Kleypas - ***
5. How Not to Die by Michael Greger, MD - ****

DNF

1. Hooked on Murder - Betty Hechtman
2. Moonlight Road - Robyn Carr


----------



## benjclark

January 2016

1. The Mysterious Disappearance of the Reluctant Book Fairy by Elizabeth George ***
2. The Chase by Clive Cussler **1/2


----------

